# Cheap directory enquiries number for mobiles?



## weltweit (Nov 4, 2015)

I just got charged £5.00 for using 118 118 just once!

Are there any more reasonable services out there?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 4, 2015)

The Internet is free


----------



## weltweit (Nov 4, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> The Internet is free


I don't have a smart phone unfortunately.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 4, 2015)

Directory Enquiries: Call for free and save ££ - Money Saving Expert

There's a free one but you have to listen to ads. 0800 118 3733

Never ever dial 118 118, total rip man. Plus it funds those stupid ads on ITV.


----------

